# live out in the country - only small towns around - how to advertise my business?



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

I live in the country, small towns around, I have a web site without a shopping cart so they can atleast see the transfers I carry and some logos I have done.
Can anyone suggest another way for advertising. I do hit some of the close by festivals. cut out on the ones far away because of the gas! Do I keep advertising in newspapers around? I have but no luck with that. Passed out a lot of business cards and shirt key chains. What else can I do to drum up more business, any suggestions?
lindaschallenge


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: advertising?*

When I had my 4x4 I had my web site address on the spare wheel cover that was mounted on the rear door. It actually drew quite a few customers to me.

Supplying free tees for a local team can pay dividends too, especially if you make sure the local press gets hold of the story.

It's just a question of 'thinking outside the box'.

Hope this helps.


----------



## WiseGuy (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: advertising?*



DREAMGLASS said:


> When I had my 4x4 I had my web site address on the spare wheel cover that was mounted on the rear door. It actually drew quite a few customers to me.
> 
> Supplying free tees for a local team can pay dividends too, especially if you make sure the local press gets hold of the story.
> 
> ...


 
I will be doing something similar. I have a 1500 horsepower drag/street car that I have plastered my company name across the side. We are aiming to break the six-speed world record with it very soon. I have yet to launch my company (hopefully within a few weeks I will), but I am anticipating the car to draw alot fo people to my site.

Also, I am going to supply some of my shirts to some MMA fighters I know in the area, even though my company isnt centered around mixed martial arts. Every bit of exposure helps.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: advertising?*

Print up some hats with your business on them and give them out. All us small town hillbillies wear hats(at least here in the Ozarks we do). I feel naked when not wearing a hat. And yes, my hat has my business info on it. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: advertising?*



lindaschallenge said:


> I live in the country, small towns around, I have a web site without a shopping cart so they can atleast see the transfers I carry and some logos I have done.
> Can anyone suggest another way for advertising. I do hit some of the close by festivals. cut out on the ones far away because of the gas! Do I keep advertising in newspapers around? I have but no luck with that. Passed out a lot of business cards and shirt key chains. What else can I do to drum up more business, any suggestions?
> lindaschallenge





> I have a web site without a shopping cart so they can atleast see the transfers I carry and some logos I have done.


I think you need to work on marketing and advertising your website more.

Why not add a shopping cart or a way for people to easily order from you online? Make your website your virtual storefront.

Remember, if you're doing custom printing, you can print for customers all across the country (and world). If you are selling your own t-shirt designs, you can sell those t-shirts to people across the country and across the world.

With the internet, you aren't limited to where your gas tank can take you or by what you see outside your window.



> Can anyone suggest another way for advertising.


There are some great tips that have been posted here before that should get you started:

marketing related topics at T-Shirt Forums

marketing tips related topics at T-Shirt Forums

local marketing related topics at T-Shirt Forums

You didn't really explain what *exactly* you do, so it's hard to give more specific advice.


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas. I will definitely try some of them. Does anyone know a Cheapest way for a shopping cart. I have a web site person but she hasn't done any of them yet.
Thanks for your input.
lindaschallenge.


----------



## Showtime Tee's (May 12, 2008)

lindaschallenge said:


> Thanks for all the ideas. I will definitely try some of them. Does anyone know a Cheapest way for a shopping cart. I have a web site person but she hasn't done any of them yet.
> Thanks for your input.
> lindaschallenge.


I realize that there are lots of alternatives, but I installed CubeCart for free and have been really pleased with it so far (especially with adding the coupon mod).


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Zen Cart is another good option for you to consider, as is OS Commerce. They are both free also.


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks, I will check them both out. I'm open for any suggestions to get more interest in my site. This is something I have wanted to do for a long time, so I would like to make it work, without putting out a fortune. The cutter has helped when I purcheased it.
lindaschallenge


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Linda, I started my business 13 + years ago when ,I lived in the city. I moved to the country and was lucky enough to keep my customer base,but had issues getting new local customers. I talked to the School Board,Principals, and even the school Superintendent. I finally started having breakfast at the local restaurant and met people. This allowed me to tell people about my business and did generate some local work. I made a few hats for local farmers with their farm name on them. This grass root marketing paid off this year with the pee wee football league uniform order. This account has lead to The basketball league order too. These 2 orders are in excess of $60,000 . It took 5 yrs to crack the local market, but it has paid off. .... JB


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Linda, if you live in a small town I think that word of mouth is really the best advertising. If you have a local newspaper, maybe do some free work for the schools or a local charity and then ask the newspaper to write a story about it.

You could also do something like make a t-shirt that says "ask me about custom t-shirts" and wear it when you go out. It might seem cheesy but it could work.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I been using Mal's Shopping Cart for quite some time.

Since you've never used a shopping cart before, PayPal might be a good starting place for you.

VistaPrint.com has great deals on magnetic car door signs. The larger one is not quite as big (or durable) as you would get at a sign shop, but heck, they're $15 a piece. Again, start there, and if they bring in biz, get some nice ones from the sign shop.

Don't under estimate the power of dollar for dollar trade offs. We used to do this in the restaurant biz all the time. If I trade tees for a product or service, I'm not making any money, but I'm not spending any either...and the guy I traded with is going to want more eventually; plus, he's advertising for me when the shop next door asks him where he got his tees.

Personally, I don't think newspaper advertising is effective anymore.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Post a flyer or card on every notice/bulletin board you see in stores, malls, etc... Your town's website may keep a listing of all businesses in the area also. you can also direct mail flyers to all business or homes in a certain area thru the Post Office (thus blanketing a certain zip code.)


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

All of your suggestions I am really taking. Let me ask you this. If I make a t-shirt with 37 cad cut thermo film letters say 1 1/2" or a little bigger, what would be a good price. I feel like I have to keep my prices where people would be interested in them. I have to try and stay with smaller orders because screen printing would be cheaper for them some place else, and I don't blame them for bigger orders. I would love to learn screen printing but I need to get more use to corel drawl X3 first. So far I charge about $11.00 & $12.00 depending on the size.
Thanks again all of you for your time and suggestions.
lindaschallenge


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Linda, I base all my charges on cost of material+ shop fees+mark up=selling price. Now all that being said, I think keeping your small orders in the $12 dollar range will make you profit and keep you busy. .... JB


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

lindaschallenge said:


> This is something I have wanted to do for a long time, so I would like to make it work, without putting out a fortune. The cutter has helped when I purcheased it.
> lindaschallenge


If you have something that can cut vinyl, then there are many more opportunities available to you in your local area. Vehicle graphics and signage are just two of them.


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks again, The cad cut thermo film is hard to figure when you have to allow for a little waist.
Around this area, I don't think I could get much business if I went too much more then 12.00-13.00. Then again, it depends on how many they order too.
This forum is great, I can talk to the professionals or atleast ones that knows a lot more than I do, and it helps to hear your suggestions.
lindaschallenge ( I made my id name that for a reason!!!!!!)


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

lindaschallenge said:


> lindaschallenge ( I made my id name that for a reason!!!!!!)


 
It's not a challenge, It's an opportunity.... 

Good fortune with it all....


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a cad cutter so it cuts the thinner vynyl more for shirts, koozies, ect.
I have a friend's son that does the sign and license tags.
It is an endless business if a person could afford to purchase all the equipment necessary to keep the public's interest. I find they want what you don't carry yet!
Thansk again, lindaschallenge


----------

